# Reed Chillcheater: Quality garments, decks, paddles and kayaks.



## ReedChillcheater (May 31, 2011)

*for facebook users*

Don't forget to add us on facebook, where you can see feedback from previous customers and get more frequent updates.


----------



## ReedChillcheater (May 31, 2011)

If you like Reed products and you visit forums and blogs, then why not include us in your signature.
*Small:*


http://www.chillcheater.com/newsletter/admin/images/reed/minisig.jpg

*Medium:
*








http://www.chillcheater.com/newsletter/admin/images/reed/halfsig.jpg
*
Large:*


http://www.chillcheater.com/newsletter/admin/images/reed/bannersig.jpg


----------

